# 2012 Gibson Les Paul Traditional Mahogany Satin $2500 Grimsby



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

You don't see an all Mahogany satin finish Les Paul every day. I love the sound of mine.

Gibson Les Paul Traditional Mahogany Satin - Walnut | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Well I know one person who once got one of these for $999 plus tax so that’s all they’ll ever be worth and anyone paying more than that is an idiot!

Am I doing this right? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Well I know one person who once got one of these for $999 plus tax so that’s all they’ll ever be worth and anyone paying more than that is an idiot!
> 
> Am I doing this right? 🤷‍♂️


I think you nailed it.

PS - that $999 guitar was $1500 once you include the tax, shipping, and repairs that it needed. And that was $2021 dollars, so it's probably more like $3000 now


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> I think you nailed it.
> 
> PS - that $999 guitar was $1500 once you include the tax, shipping, and repairs that it needed. And that was $2021 dollars, so it's probably more like $3000 now


Nope. The _Big Giant Head_ has spoken. I declare it to be so!!!

I will offer this seller $1000 and if he doesn’t take it, he’s a greedy fool.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

2manyGuitars said:


> Nope. The _Big Giant Head_ has spoken. I declare it to be so!!!
> 
> I will offer this seller $1000 and if he doesn’t take it, he’s a greedy fool.


Why bother offering a penny over market man, that is just crazy talk. $999 is the upper limit, don't go fluctuating the market and letting people get crazy.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Wouldnt satin be cheaper?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

It's tone satin.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Brb brillo to my standard.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Mark Brown said:


> Why bother offering a penny over market man, that is just crazy talk. $999 is the upper limit, don't go fluctuating the market and letting people get crazy.


I shall offer him a dollar for his troubles. After all, the _Big Giant Head_ is a benevolent overseer.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> I think you nailed it.
> 
> PS - that $999 guitar was $1500 once you include the tax, shipping, and repairs that it needed. And that was $2021 dollars, so it's probably more like $3000 now


Whatever happened to depreciation. Furthermore, if it hasn't been played for 10 years, it will need a major set up, so add another $130.!!


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

2manyGuitars said:


> I shall offer him a dollar for his troubles. After all, the _Big Giant Head_ is a benevolent overseer.


But what will Nina think?


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

So a Custom without the paint, inlays, and 490/498t pups.? 💁🏽


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Most Customs have a maple cap under the paint, but some of the early ones were all mahogany, plus a bunch of reissues. But essentially yes, a custom without the fancier parts. All mahogany sounds different.

He dropped the price to $2350

Edit: Just saw this - Slash seems to like the all mahogany body and rosewood fingerboard


----------



## Zanin (2 mo ago)

BlueRocker said:


> You don't see an all Mahogany satin finish Les Paul every day. I love the sound of mine.
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Traditional Mahogany Satin - Walnut | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 433196





BlueRocker said:


> You don't see an all Mahogany satin finish Les Paul every day. I love the sound of mine.
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Traditional Mahogany Satin - Walnut | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 433196


Hi mate, are you still selling this guitar?
Cheers!


----------

